# First hooked on scroll saw



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

When I 1st built my workshop 12 years ago, my wife requested a vegetable bin. I hadn't built anything but a few bookcases so I went shopping for one. I didn't like what I saw - wire mesh on the front and sides, so I decided I would design my own. At the time I had inherited my dad's scroll saw (early 60's model with pin blades that were rather thick). But it served me well for vegetable bin.

My design was simple, allowed for air flow, and I managed to hide the mesh on the bottom and backs of each bin. I decided to cut out a maple leaf in each door because the leaf allowed more air and was well suited for the hand to open the bins. My wife loved it and encouraged me to build and donate another one for the church Christmas bazaar. It was a huge hit and the laddies were wishing I would make another one the following year. I'm still making them.









Simple design. I make a frame and cover it.









My wife's delight and support over this simple project led me into a woodworking store and I bought a new Dewalt. I got bit by the scrolling bug and since then, I've really learned a lot of woodworking skills. Since my retirement 3 years ago my skill level went from novice to craftsman. I still do scroll saw projects and I like to incorporate scrolling into my furniture when I can. I'm just finishing a huge kitchen remodeling job and I'm looking forward to get into my workshop and build and scroll. I'm simply amazed at what a simple maple leaf has done to me.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

Very smart looking Bernie. Don't show them to my wife or it will end up on my long list of honey do's.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks like it is leading you down a dangerous path!! Nice job. Keep those church ladies happy.;-))


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

I've seen other furniture builders on this site using scroll work in their projects and I'm hoping to see some of those projects. I have a few more I'll post when I find them like this one, a simple cat and dog silhouette on my 1st cabinet for my daughter in law who owns a large boarding kennel.









Do you have a child who likes a particular sport or hobby. Build them a book shelf or keepsake box with a logo of their favorite team or sport.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

My scroll saw has helped me deal with a lot of cut offs. This hanging picture frame was one piece of wood.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I love the bins too! What a nice detail for them. They would be a big hit up here in Canada with the maple leaf, but I am sure you could change it to just about anything to suit peoples' taste.

It is so nice to see the great projects that have come to be with the help of the scroll saw. Thanks for showing your project here, as I am sure it will inspire many other creative people too!

Sheila


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been involved in the Greenville Scouting programs for ever - SM for 20 years, now the unit commissioner. When a Cub Scout earns the Arrow of Light award (cub's highest award), I make them an Arrow of Light, a sort of display case for their badges, ribbons and awards. I make about 12 of these each year.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

If I were just a wood worker, I would have built a bird feeder, but I'm a woodworker with a scroll saw so I built a fancy, unique bird feeder. My sons think it's a piece of art









Scroll work on the gables


















But the real kicker is that I left little pavilions in the posts which I cut out with the scroll saw and inside the corner pavilions I placed little cardinal birds I cut using my scroll saw. I also cut a couple of squirls which I placed in the middle pavilions


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow! My dads birds would be VERY jealous of your birds. That is beautiful work!


----------

